#  Der kleine Patient >   Krankes Kind in Kindergarten?? >

## MIPASA

Ich muß Euch heute mal nach Eurer Meinung fragen.  
  Seit ca. 2 Wochen grassiert bei meinem Sohn im Kindergarten eine Magen-Darm-Grippe.
  Als ich ihn die Woche morgens zum Kiga brachte hörte ich wie eine Mutter sagte, das Ihr Kind  am vorherigen Tag ebenfalls Durchfall und gespuckt hatte. Brachte Ihr Kind aber trotzdem wieder in den Kiga. Eine andere Mutter erwähnte dann dass es ihrem Kind genauso ergangen sei vor ein paar Tagen. 
  Heute nun wollte ich meinen Sohn wieder in den Kiga bringen, da war dieser wegen Ausbruchs der Magen-Darm- Grippe komplett geschlossen.
  Eine weitere Mutter die ich dort antraf beschwerte sich  das sie zur Arbeit müsse und ihr Kind nicht unter zubringen wüsste. ( Ich konnte sie schon ein wenig verstehen ihr Kind war ja gesund) Doch es war ja nun mal nix zu machen. Bei mir war es zum Glück nicht so schlimm ich bin freiberuflich  tätig und zur Zeit selber krank ( nicht ansteckend). Kann  meine Zeit also frei einteilen. 
  Was mich an dem ganzen  geärgert hat, ist das es mich aufregt Kinder die eigentlich noch  krank sind und sich auch noch gar nicht wohl fühlen trotzdem in den Kiga abgeschoben werden ohne das sie ihre Krankheit auskuriert haben und alle anderen  mit anstecken. :angry_shut_up: 
  Auch wenn man  arbeitet  bekommt man für ein krankes Kind frei. Ein Kinderarzt schreibt eine Meldung für den Arbeitgeber mit aus damit man bei seinem Kind bleiben kann. Bei einer  Angestellten meines Mannes machen wir dass jedenfalls so, das sie  mit dieser Meldung zuhause bleiben kann. 
  Hier sehe ich aber das  Kinder die noch vor  keinen 24 Stunden  eine Magen-Darm-Grippe hatten und nach dem es nachgelassen hat einfach wieder in den Kiga geschleppt werden.
  Die gleiche Toilette benutzen wie alle anderen Kinder auch oder auch schon mal aus einem verwechselten Becher getrunken wird. :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: 
  Da ist ein weiterer Infekt doch schon vorprogrammiert für andere Kinder. Ich kann das nicht verstehen und halte das irgendwie für verantwortungslos. 
  Das Immunsystem der Kinder ist ja noch nicht so ausgeprägt wie die eines Erwachsenen, soll heißen das es ein Unterschied  für mich macht wenn es mir mal einen Tag nicht gut geht und am nächsten Tag wieder arbeiten gehe als wenn ich das mit einem Kind von 3-4 Jahren mache. Finde ich zumindest. Ich kann ja einschätzen für mich ob ich fit genug bin  oder nicht. Ich bleibe auch meine 3-4 Tage zuhause wenn ich eine Magen Darm Grippe habe oder andere grippale Infekte. Warum wird das dann nicht auch einem Kind gegönnt :Huh?: ? 
  Für andere gesunde Kinder und berufstätige Eltern ist das natürlich  schlecht wenn dann so was wie heute passiert.   
  Wie seht ihr denn das so? Oder wie macht Ihr das so, wenn Eure Kinder krank sind?  
Gruß Mipasa

----------


## Purzel2910

Ich glaube, daß eines der Probleme, die diese Eltern vielleicht haben könnten, mit ihren Arbeitsstellen zu tun hat. Der Druck ist heute hoch, unter den einige berufstätige Mütter stehen. Auch wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, daß man wegen eines kranken Kindes zuhause bleiben kann, so wird das in vielen Betrieben nicht sehr gerne gesehen. Auch bei uns in der Klinik werden die Mütter schief angesehen, wobei man glauben müßte, daß gerade hier das Verständnis im besonderen Maße vorhanden sein müßte. Wer wegen eines kranken Kindes öfters fehlt, der ist garantiert bei der nächsten Versetzungswelle dabei und wird hin und her geschoben..... 
Liebe Grüße Christina

----------


## MIPASA

Ich finde das schon ziemlich hart wenn Arbeitgeber sich so verhalten. Aber trotzdem finde ich es von den Eltern einfach nicht richtig. Wie heute morgen müssen ja  ebenfalls nachher auch die Eltern drunter leiden  die ein gesundes Kind haben und arbeiten müssen. Wie wird das denn dann entschuldigt? Wem tut man denn da einen Gefallen? 
  Außerdem man weiß selber wie man sich nach so einer Grippe fühlt. Was eine Qual muss das dann für ein Kind sein dessen Krankheit einfach übergangen wird und bestimmt wird du mußt gehen weil Mama und Papa arbeiten müssen. Und wenns nicht besser wird die Erzieherin wechselt dir bestimmt die Hosen und hält dir den Eimer.. 
  Ich finde das einfach unglaublich sich so aus der  Situation heraus zu winden und die weitere Verantwortung an andere abzugeben. Ein Erzieher kann mich ja anrufen wenn es meinem Kind nicht gut geht.grrrrr  
  Meine Schwester sagte heute am Telefon auch, das ich es mir ja leisten könne zuhause zu bleiben. Nein kann ich auch nicht. Freiberuflich heißt nicht dass ich machen kann was ich will.
  Denn ich bekomme mein Geld nur für das was ich auch an Arbeit abliefere. Ich habe kein festes Gehalt was jeden Monat pünktlich am 1. auf dem Konto landet .Meine Rechnungen müssen auch bezahlt werden. Und vor der Geburt meines Sohnes war ich auch Angestellte und weiß wie hart das ist.  
  Aber  auch dann wäre mein Job zweitrangig gegenüber meinem kranken Kind. Bei einer Zwangsversetzung wäre das letzte Wort dann noch nicht gesprochen. Denn Arbeitnehmer haben auch ihre Rechte. Ich bin nicht penibel habe kein steriles Haus aber ich habe nun mal  die Verantwortung gegenüber meinem Kind es nicht nur in schönen sondern auch in den schlechten Zeiten zu begleiten. Punkt!!! 
  Und überhaupt  es geht hier nur um eine Grippe da müssten doch 2-3 Tage frei drin sein, oder?

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo MIPASA,  
es gibt, was den Umgang mit infektiösen Erkrankungen in Gemeinschaftseinrichtungen wie Schulen, KITAs u.ä. angeht, ziemlich eindeutige Regelungen im Infektionsschutzgesetz (IFSG).  
Vielleicht sollte das mal mit der Elternschaft kommuniziert werden ?   
Pianoman

----------


## MIPASA

Danke Pianomann, 
werde das gleich mal nächste Woche bei den Erziehern für eine Elternsprechstunde ansprechen. 
Gruß MIPASA

----------


## Pianoman

@MIPASA 
Wenn Sie Interpretationshilfe zur Anwendung des Gesetzes oder Hinweise zur praktischen Umsetzung brauchen, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.  
Pianoman

----------

